# Willard Is Waking Up



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My buddy and I took the boat out on Willard yesterday. We fished inside the South Marina at first and boated one very nice Wiper in there.
We them moved out to the Feed Lot. Nothing happening there so we motored over to Freeway Bay. I talked to a guy that I know over there. They were trolling with planner boards and picking up some Wiper.
I don't troll for Wiper and we didn't get any hits on our jigs.

We moved back closer to the Feed Lot. Finally found some active Wiper there.
They hit our jigs for a few hours before it all shut down for us.
Some were caught with a jig and bobber and others were caught by casting and reeling in.

We finished the day back inside the Marina and picked up some Smallies and Crappie in there.
Everything was caught on the same maribou jigs.

The weather was great, the wind was never a problem. The water temps were about 60* most of the day.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's good to hear, GrandpaD. Were those jigs the same color you always talk about using at Willard in the spring?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Same ones. Green or White,


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report Grandpa D , hope to get out and fish some this year


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Yup thanks gramps. I never do much fishing on willard, whats the best place to start?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite place is closed right now. North Marina area. 
The Feed Lot and Freeway Bay are both producing Wiper.
Troll out away from the dike or use jigs closer to the dike.


----------



## Yahtahay (Jul 3, 2008)

Willard was absolutely DEAD today! The water clarity was pathetic, couldn't even see a white jig 1 foot under the water. I know of 3 boats that didn't catch a thing. Sad, sad, sad day at Willard. How does the bite just turn off like that? Was it windy last night? What causes Willard to get so murky if not wind? It was like chocolate milk dang near today.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It's shallow on the South side. The wind will muddy it up.
I hope tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Had good luck the last 2 days fishing at Willard . Caught 6 wipers and 6 walleye yesterday from 10 to 2 trolling .


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see some Walleye action.
I'm hearing rumors that the North side won't be opened now till July or later.
Things sure are getting busy and congested in the South Marina. Be careful in there.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Any suggestions on what to use trolling for these fish?


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Gee I troll Rattlin Rapala's almost all the time . Just change colors at time and size and speed . I also use Luckycrafts , walleye divers , etc . I had luck with jigs when I want to slow it down . Finding the speed and fish are the biggest humps . Most of the time they will eat it if you put it in front of them


----------

